# Top 10 Pakistan Exports and Imports to and from other countries



## salman77

*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to China*
Pakistan's exports to China amounted to
$2.7 billion or 10.6% of its overall exports.
1. Cotton: $1.9 billion
2. Cereals: $144.1 million
3. Ores, slag, ash: $129.2 million
4. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $63.5 million
5. Raw hides excluding furskins: $57.1 million
6. Plastics: $43.1 million
7. Food waste, animal fodder: $37.8 million
8. Copper: $36.6 million
9. Fish: $35.8 million
10. Gums, resins: $29.7 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to US*
Pakistan's exports to the US amounted to
$3.7 billion or 14.9% of its overall exports
1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $1.3 billion
2. Knit or crochet clothing: $1.1 billion
3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $480.3 million
4. Cotton: $139.8 million
5. Leather, animal gut articles: $112 million
6. Medical, technical equipment: $83.5 million
7. Gums, resins: $50.4 million
8. Textile floor coverings: $49.2 million
9. Furniture, lighting, signs: $44.5 million
10. Plastics: $34.9 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Germany*
Pakistan's exports to Germany amounted to
$1.1 billion or 4.3% of its overall exports.
1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $236.1 million
2. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $210.2 million
3. Leather, animal gut articles: $145 million
4. Cotton: $122.5 million
5. Knit or crochet clothing: $110.1 million
6. Medical, technical equipment: $45.4 million
7. Fruits, nuts: $39.1 million
8. Footwear: $27.1 million
9. Toys, games: $26.9 million
10. Raw hides excluding furskins: $22.9 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to France*
Pakistan's exports to France amounted to
$405.3 million or 1.6% of its overall exports.
1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $123.9 million
2. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $80.3 million
3. Leather, animal gut articles: $59.2 million
4. Knit or crochet clothing: $41.4 million
5. Cotton: $17.8 million
6. Medical, technical equipment: $14.2 million
7. Cereals: $13.7 million
8. Raw hides excluding furskins: $9.7 million
9. Footwear: $8.2 million
10. Textile floor coverings: $5.8 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to UK*
Pakistan's exports to the UK amounted to
$1.4 billion or 5.7% of its overall exports.
1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $473.2 million
2. Knit or crochet clothing: $301.3 million
3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $247.6 million
4. Cotton: $96.1 million
5. Cereals: $71.7 million
6. Leather, animal gut articles: $52.8 million
7. Medical, technical equipment: $35.7 million
8. Fruits, nuts: $21.7 million
9. Furniture, lighting, signs: $17.4 million
10. Toys, games: $15.5 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Italy*
Pakistan's exports to Italy amounted to
$641.9 million or 2.6% of its overall exports.
1. Cotton: $203.6 million
2. Other textiles, worn clothing: $108.3 million
3. Raw hides excluding furskins: $69.4 million
4. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $67.9 million
5. Knit or crochet clothing: $37.4 million
6. Leather, animal gut articles: $19.4 million
7. Plastics: $16.6 million
8. Footwear: $13.8 million
9. Manmade staple fibers: $12.5 million
10. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $10.4 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Russia*
Pakistan's exports to Russia amounted to
$205.5 million or 0.8% of its overall exports.
1. Cotton: $63.9 million
2. Fruits, nuts: $41.9 million
3. Manmade staple fibers: $29 million
4. Vegetables: $17.2 million
5. Cereals: $11.2 million
6. Leather, animal gut articles: $9.9 million
7. Knit or crochet clothing: $6.6 million
8. Medical, technical equipment: $5.7 million
9. Other textiles, worn clothing: $4.4 million
10. Toys, games: $3.3 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Spain*
Pakistan's exports to Spain amounted to
$602.5 million or 2.4% of its overall exports.
1. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $208.4 million
2. Cotton: $91.8 million
3. Other textiles, worn clothing: $83.5 million
4. Knit or crochet clothing: $76.1 million
5. Leather, animal gut articles: $43.8 million
6. Alcoholic beverages: $16.6 million
7. Cereals: $13.8 million
8. Raw hides excluding furskins: $11.7 million
9. Toys, games: $8.9 million
10. Sugar: $6.8 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Brazil*
Pakistan's exports to Brazil amounted to
$86.9 million or 0.3% of its overall exports.
1. Cotton: $21.2 million
2. Other textiles, worn clothing: $14.3 million
3. Toys, games: $9.5 million
4. Medical, technical equipment: $8.9 million
5. Knit or crochet clothing: $7.5 million
6. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $5.8 million
7. Leather, animal gut articles: $5.2 million
8. Base metal tools, cutlery: $3.9 million
9. Plastics: $2.9 million
10. Copper: $2 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Canada*
Pakistan's exports to Canada amounted to
$233.9 million or 0.9% of its overall exports.
1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $63.6 million
2. Knit or crochet clothing: $46.7 million
3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $33.9 million
4. Leather, animal gut articles: $26 million
5. Cereals: $11.1 million
6. Cotton: $8.8 million
7. Gums, resins: $6.2 million
8. Coffee, tea and spices: $3.7 million
9. Toys, games: $3.7 million
10. Fruits, nuts: $2.7 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to India*
Pakistan's exports to India amounted to
$402.7 million or 1.6% of its overall exports.
1. Fruits, nuts: $74 million
2. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $45.1 million
3. Cotton: $42.4 million
4. Copper: $34.5 million
5. Organic chemicals: $30.4 million
6. Sugar: $27.1 million
7. Oil: $21.4 million
8. Oil seed: $21.4 million
9. Raw hides excluding furskins: $20.6 million
10. Inorganic chemicals: $13.2 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Mexico*
Pakistan's exports to Mexico amounted to
$122.5 million or 0.5% of its overall exports.
1. Cotton: $50.6 million
2. Manmade staple fibers: $21.2 million
3. Cereals: $14 million
4. Knit or crochet clothing: $6.8 million
5. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $6.1 million
6. Toys, games: $5.1 million
7. Other textiles, worn clothing: $4.1 million
8. Medical, technical equipment: $4 million
9. Coffee, tea and spices: $3.5 million
10. Leather, animal gut articles: $1.8 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Australia*
Pakistan's exports to Australia amounted to
$261.6 million or 1% of its overall exports.
1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $161.4 million
2. Cereals: $17.4 million
3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $12.9 million
4. Leather, animal gut articles: $12.2 million
5. Cotton: $11.7 million
6. Knit or crochet clothing: $10.7 million
7. Medical, technical equipment: $6 million
8. Toys, games: $4.8 million
9. Milling products: $3.4 million
10. Sugar: $2.4 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to South Korea*
Pakistan's exports to South Korea amounted to
$397.3 million or 1.6% of its overall exports.
1. Alcoholic beverages: $156.1 million
2. Cotton: $122.8 million
3. Raw hides excluding furskins: $33.9 million
4. Copper: $20.8 million
5. Fish: $16.8 million
6. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $10.1 million
7. Oil seed: $7.9 million
8. Toys, games: $5 million
9. Medical, technical equipment: $3.2 million
10. Knit or crochet clothing: $3.1 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Netherlands*
Pakistan's exports to Netherlands amounted to
$627.5 million or 2.5% of its overall exports.
1. Knit or crochet clothing: $124.7 million
2. Other textiles, worn clothing: $122.4 million
3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $93.8 million
4. Cotton: $71.4 million
5. Alcoholic beverages: $48.9 million
6. Leather, animal gut articles: $42.4 million
7. Sugar: $32.7 million
8. Copper: $15 million
9. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $13.8 million
10. Toys, games: $11.2 million

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## salman77

*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from China*
China's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$6.6 billion or 15.1% of its overall imports.
1. Electronic equipment: $1.8 billion
2. Machines, engines, pumps: $836.8 million
3. Organic chemicals: $378.3 million
4. Manmade filaments: $367.8 million
5. Iron and steel: $324.8 million
6. Iron or steel products: $252.4 million
7. Plastics: $232.4 million
8. Fertilizers: $229.4 million
9. Manmade staple fibers: $170.7 million
10. Rubber: $163.4 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from US*
US exports to Pakistan amounted to
$1.7 billion or 3.8% of its overall imports.
1. Machines, engines, pumps: $387.9 million
2. Electronic equipment: $189.4 million
3. Iron and steel: $156.4 million
4. Cotton: $142.2 million
5. Medical, technical equipment: $99.3 million
6. Other textiles, worn clothing: $70.7 million
7. Vehicles: $61.2 million
8. Books, newspapers, pictures: $44.2 million
9. Other chemical goods: $43 million
10. Organic chemicals: $35.3 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Germany*
Germany's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$1.4 billion or 3.3% of its overall imports.
1. Books, newspapers, pictures: $507.7 million
2. Machines, engines, pumps: $280 million
3. Iron and steel: $82.9 million
4. Pharmaceuticals: $51.8 million
5. Medical, technical equipment: $47.1 million
6. Other chemical goods: $45.8 million
7. Electronic equipment: $45 million
8. Oil: $44.8 million
9. Organic chemicals: $41.1 million
10. Tanning, dyeing extracts: $41.1 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from France*
France's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$351.3 million or 0.8% of its overall imports.
1. Machines, engines, pumps: $35.6 million
2. Lead: $34.1 million
3. Pharmaceuticals: $29 million
4. Electronic equipment: $25 million
5. Organic chemicals: $24.8 million
6. Ships, boats: $21.8 million
7. Aircraft, spacecraft: $17.3 million
8. Medical, technical equipment: $17.1 million
9. Plastics: $16.1 million
10. Other chemical goods: $14.8 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from UK*
UK's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$544.9 million or 1.2% of its overall imports.
1. Iron and steel: $98.6 million
2. Machines, engines, pumps: $88.7 million
3. Electronic equipment: $74.1 million
4. Other chemical goods: $25.8 million
5. Lead: $24.8 million
6. Organic chemicals: $18.9 million
7. Manmade staple fibers: $18.7 million
8. Books, newspapers, pictures: $16.2 million
9. Other textiles, worn clothing: $16.2 million
10. Medical, technical equipment: $15.3 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Italy*
Italy's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$500.4 million or 1.1% of its overall imports.
1. Machines, engines, pumps: $201 million
2. Cereals: $41.4 million
3. Pharmaceuticals: $36.3 million
4. Iron or steel products: $24.6 million
5. Electronic equipment: $22.5 million
6. Other chemical goods: $19.7 million
7. Plastics: $18.6 million
8. Medical, technical equipment: $17.2 million
9. Iron and steel: $12.9 million
10. Organic chemicals: $10.2 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Russia*
Russia's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$287.8 million or 0.7% of its overall imports.
1. Iron and steel: $93.6 million
2. Fertilizers: $57.7 million
3. Cereals: $47.8 million
4. Paper: $21.6 million
5. Rubber: $21.4 million
6. Vegetables: $10.9 million
7. Organic chemicals: $9 million
8. Machines, engines, pumps: $8.8 million
9. Copper: $3.6 million
10. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $2.2 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Spain*
Spain's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$177.6 million or 0.4% of its overall imports.
1. Organic chemicals: $18.9 million
2. Machines, engines, pumps: $15.4 million
3. Electronic equipment: $10.4 million
4. Pharmaceuticals: $10.4 million
5. Ceramic products: $10.2 million
6. Iron and steel: $7.4 million
7. Tanning, dyeing extracts: $5.8 million
8. Other chemical goods: $5.4 million
9. Plastics: $4 million
10. Medical, technical equipment: $3.9 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Brazil*
Brazil's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$140 million or 0.3% of its overall imports.
1. Cotton: $53.7 million
2. Plastics: $16.3 million
3. Ships, boats: $11.8 million
4. Machines, engines, pumps: $10.9 million
5. Pharmaceuticals: $6.3 million
6. Tobacco: $5.8 million
7. Paper: $5.4 million
8. Woodpulp: $3.9 million
9. Iron and steel: $3.1 million
10. Iron or steel products: $2.7 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Canada*
Canada's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$121.7 million or 0.3% of its overall imports.
1. Vegetables: $29 million
2. Wood: $14.5 million
3. Iron and steel: $13.6 million
4. Woodpulp: $9.6 million
5. Machines, engines, pumps: $9.2 million
6. Electronic equipment: $8.8 million
7. Other textiles, worn clothing: $7.5 million
8. Paper: $5 million
9. Medical, technical equipment: $3.5 million
10. Nickel: $3.1 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from India*
India's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$1.9 billion or 4.3% of its overall imports.
1. Cotton: $408.9 million
2. Food waste, animal fodder: $297.4 million
3. Organic chemicals: $259.1 million
4. Vegetables: $230.7 million
5. Plastics: $149.5 million
6. Tanning, dyeing extracts: $57.1 million
7. Oil seed: $47.5 million
8. Other chemical goods: $44.4 million
9. Manmade staple fibers: $42.8 million
10. Coffee, tea and spices: $35.6 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Mexico*
Mexico's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$35.2 million or 0.1% of its overall imports.
1. Iron or steel products: $10.9 million
2. Plastics: $4.2 million
3. Machines, engines, pumps: $4.1 million
4. Medical, technical equipment: $4.1 million
5. Electronic equipment: $3.6 million
6. Iron and steel: $2.5 million
7. Pharmaceuticals: $1.2 million
8. Base metal tools, cutlery: $795,000
9. Organic chemicals: $788,000
10. Other chemical goods: $788,000


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Australia*
Australia's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$456.8 million or 1.0% of its overall imports.
1. Oil seed: $207 million
2. Vegetables: $35.7 million
3. Fertilizers: $31.6 million
4. Cotton: $31.3 million
5. Oil: $19.6 million
6. Live animals: $19.4 million
7. Animal/vegetable fats and oils: $16.3 million
8. Iron and steel: $15 million
9. Paper: $12.6 million
10. Aluminum: $11 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from South Korea*
South Korea's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$858.7 million or 2% of its overall imports.
1. Ships, boats: $197.1 million
2. Machines, engines, pumps: $93.3 million
3. Iron and steel: $86.2 million
4. Plastics: $83.3 million
5. Electronic equipment: $61.9 million
6. Oil: $47 million
7. Organic chemicals: $36.3 million
8. Manmade staple fibers: $32.3 million
9. Tanning, dyeing extracts: $26.9 million
10. Pharmaceuticals: $24.8 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Netherlands*
Dutch exports to Pakistan amounted to
$249.3 million or 0.6% of its overall imports.
1. Medical, technical equipment: $25.1 million
2. Cereal, milk preparations: $20.7 million
3. Machines, engines, pumps: $20 million
4. Electronic equipment: $19.6 million
5. Iron and steel: $17.6 million
6. Oil: $17.5 million
7. Ships, boats: $15.5 million
8. Pharmaceuticals: $12.7 million
9. Organic chemicals: $10.3 million
10. Plastics: $10.3 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Poland*
Poland's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$55.5 million or 0.1% of its overall imports.
1. Iron and steel: $14.5 million
2. Oil: $8 million
3. Other textiles, worn clothing: $5.4 million
4. Base metal tools, cutlery: $4.3 million
5. Machines, engines, pumps: $4 million
6. Paper: $3.6 million
7. Dairy, eggs, honey: $2.1 million
8. Electronic equipment: $2 million
9. Perfumes, cosmetics: $1.8 million
10. Iron or steel products: $1.7 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Indonesia*
Indonesia's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$1.2 billion or 2.8% of its overall imports.
1. Animal/vegetable fats and oils: $708.3 million
2. Manmade staple fibers: $99.6 million
3. Oil: $92.9 million
4. Fruits, nuts: $73.7 million
5. Paper: $61.9 million
6. Rubber: $20.2 million
7. Other chemical goods: $19.6 million
8. Vehicles: $18.2 million
9. Coffee, tea and spices: $12.6 million
10. Woodpulp: $10.7 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Japan*
Japan's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$2 billion or 4.5% of its overall imports.
1. Vehicles: $586 million
2. Ships, boats: $284.4 million
3. Machines, engines, pumps: $280.4 million
4. Books, newspapers, pictures: $256.2 million
5. Iron and steel: $225.8 million
6. Electronic equipment: $54.6 million
7. Iron or steel products: $41.1 million
8. Plastics: $36.5 million
9. Medical, technical equipment: $34.6 million
10. Organic chemicals: $25.1 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Switzerland*
Switzerland's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$259.1 million or 0.6% of its overall imports.
1. Pharmaceuticals: $93.7 million
2. Machines, engines, pumps: $73.8 million
3. Organic chemicals: $18.5 million
4. Medical, technical equipment: $15.8 million
5. Clocks and watches: $11.9 million
6. Tanning, dyeing extracts: $9.1 million
7. Other chemical goods: $6.1 million
8. Electronic equipment: $6.1 million
9. Plastics: $4.6 million
10. Oil: $3.2 million





*Fastest-Growing Pakistani Imports 2013*


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Sweden*
Sweden's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$182.6 million or 0.4% of its overall imports.
1. Paper: $65.8 million
2. Electronic equipment: $38.5 million
3. Machines, engines, pumps: $17 million
4. Woodpulp: $12.2 million
5. Ships, boats: $12 million
6. Iron and steel: $9.3 million
7. Copper: $4.4 million
8. Plastics: $4 million
9. Medical, technical equipment: $3.1 million
10. Other chemical goods: $2.7 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Saudi Arabia*
Saudi Arabia's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$3.8 billion or 8.8% of its overall imports.
1. Oil: $2.9 billion
2. Plastics: $408.7 million
3. Organic chemicals: $314.3 million
4. Fertilizers: $91.2 million
5. Other chemical goods: $33.5 million
6. Raw hides excluding furskins: $12.6 million
7. Other manufactured products: $11.5 million
8. Iron and steel: $10.4 million
9. Tanning, dyeing extracts: $7.1 million
10. Animal/vegetable fats and oils: $6.4 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Norway*
Norway's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$20.9 million or 0.0005% of its overall imports.
1. Ships, boats: $9.7 million
2. Plastics: $4.8 million
3. Organic chemicals: $1.4 million
4. Tanning, dyeing extracts: $796,000
5. Rubber: $669,000
6. Iron and steel: $648,000
7. Medical, technical equipment: $639,000
8. Machines, engines, pumps: $518,000
9. Aluminum: $395,000
10. Other chemical goods: $389,000


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Austria*
Austria's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$97.7 million or 0.2% of its overall imports.
1. Electronic equipment: $25.1 million
2. Manmade staple fibers: $16 million
3. Machines, engines, pumps: $14.9 million
4. Paper: $13.3 million
5. Medical, technical equipment: $3.6 million
6. Iron and steel: $2.8 million
7. Organic chemicals: $2.3 million
8. Wood: $2.2 million
9. Iron or steel products: $2 million
10. Other chemical goods: $2 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Thailand*
Thailand's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$715.7 million or 1.6% of its overall imports.
1. Vehicles: $274.1 million
2. Machines, engines, pumps: $68.8 million
3. Plastics: $55.8 million
4. Rubber: $47.3 million
5. Organic chemicals: $39.3 million
6. Manmade staple fibers: $38.3 million
7. Electronic equipment: $33.8 million
8. Paper: $12.1 million
9. Coffee, tea and spices: $11.8 million
10. Manmade filaments: $11.4 million


*Top 10 Pakistan Imports from Singapore*
Singapore's exports to Pakistan amounted to
$745.5 million or 2% of its overall imports.
1. Oil: $334.6 million
2. Electronic equipment: $77.7 million
3. Machines, engines, pumps: $65.1 million
4. Other chemical goods: $47.2 million
5. Vehicles: $34.5 million
6. Plastics: $34.1 million
7. Medical, technical equipment: $19.4 million
8. Manmade filaments: $18.9 million
9. Ships, boats: $18.6 million
10. Organic chemicals: $14.4 million

Top Pakistan Imports

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Sadly jahil policy makers cant see if we make finished goods we have a better chance exporting them and increasing revenue coz finished goods sell at a higher price than selling raw materials and rebuying finished goods made from the raw materials we sold.....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Wolfhound

Akheilos said:


> Sadly jahil policy makers cant see if we make finished goods we have a better chance exporting them and increasing revenue coz finished goods sell at a higher price than selling raw materials and rebuying finished goods made from the raw materials we sold.....


Exactly if they process even half of their exported raw materials it would double our revenue collection from exports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Wolfhound said:


> Exactly if they process even half of their exported raw materials it would double our revenue collection from exports


Aqal ho, thora paray likhain houn, thora interest ho to make Pakistan better tou uss direction mein soochain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

I am marking this thread it's informative


----------



## Shah01

Very informative. It would be worth to know the aggregate of import and exports. It will be easier to add up etc. Thanks.


----------



## ziaulislam

problem for us is that during last decade two important sectors were completed neglected
oil products and refinery
steel

normally countries like us should not be importing those. today india second largest export is oil products!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

Pakistan need to start manufacturing full items so they can export, stop sending raw material to other countries. these policy makers are a fuckin joke. !!!


----------



## deathfromabove

Some of these imports can actually be substituted through local production like iron, steel, vehicles, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Akheilos said:


> Sadly jahil policy makers cant see if we make finished goods we have a better chance exporting them and increasing revenue coz finished goods sell at a higher price than selling raw materials and rebuying finished goods made from the raw materials we sold.....


in deed you need to make things. a huge amount of the exports are raw materials which would be refined to make products abroad, make them in Pakistan, labour cost should not be a problem, heck a paisa is not even worth a penny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

Simply build dams to cut oil imports for energy worth $3 billion alone. Gas is not there, which must be somewhere close.


----------



## Imran Khan

Allow muree to export alcohol it will bring 500mn$


----------



## ali_raza

what the hell is magazine and pictures imports.that too damn almost a billion.


----------



## VCheng

The word "LEGAL" is missing from the title.


----------



## Spectre

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The word "LEGAL" is missing from the title.



You are trouble with a capital T


----------



## VCheng

Spectre said:


> You are trouble with a capital T



I am Truthful with a capital T, Sir. I did not make the previous post lightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I am Truthful with a capital T, Sir. I did not make the previous post lightly.



The two go hand in hand, there is no contradiction


----------



## VCheng

Spectre said:


> The two go hand in hand, there is no contradiction



https://www.unodc.org/pakistan/en/country-profile.html


----------



## wiseone2

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The word "LEGAL" is missing from the title.



I think the data is generally accurate. There is always some tax evasion going on.


----------



## AsianLion

salman77 said:


> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to China*
> Pakistan's exports to China amounted to
> $2.7 billion or 10.6% of its overall exports.
> 1. Cotton: $1.9 billion
> 2. Cereals: $144.1 million
> 3. Ores, slag, ash: $129.2 million
> 4. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $63.5 million
> 5. Raw hides excluding furskins: $57.1 million
> 6. Plastics: $43.1 million
> 7. Food waste, animal fodder: $37.8 million
> 8. Copper: $36.6 million
> 9. Fish: $35.8 million
> 10. Gums, resins: $29.7 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to US*
> Pakistan's exports to the US amounted to
> $3.7 billion or 14.9% of its overall exports
> 1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $1.3 billion
> 2. Knit or crochet clothing: $1.1 billion
> 3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $480.3 million
> 4. Cotton: $139.8 million
> 5. Leather, animal gut articles: $112 million
> 6. Medical, technical equipment: $83.5 million
> 7. Gums, resins: $50.4 million
> 8. Textile floor coverings: $49.2 million
> 9. Furniture, lighting, signs: $44.5 million
> 10. Plastics: $34.9 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Germany*
> Pakistan's exports to Germany amounted to
> $1.1 billion or 4.3% of its overall exports.
> 1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $236.1 million
> 2. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $210.2 million
> 3. Leather, animal gut articles: $145 million
> 4. Cotton: $122.5 million
> 5. Knit or crochet clothing: $110.1 million
> 6. Medical, technical equipment: $45.4 million
> 7. Fruits, nuts: $39.1 million
> 8. Footwear: $27.1 million
> 9. Toys, games: $26.9 million
> 10. Raw hides excluding furskins: $22.9 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to France*
> Pakistan's exports to France amounted to
> $405.3 million or 1.6% of its overall exports.
> 1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $123.9 million
> 2. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $80.3 million
> 3. Leather, animal gut articles: $59.2 million
> 4. Knit or crochet clothing: $41.4 million
> 5. Cotton: $17.8 million
> 6. Medical, technical equipment: $14.2 million
> 7. Cereals: $13.7 million
> 8. Raw hides excluding furskins: $9.7 million
> 9. Footwear: $8.2 million
> 10. Textile floor coverings: $5.8 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to UK*
> Pakistan's exports to the UK amounted to
> $1.4 billion or 5.7% of its overall exports.
> 1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $473.2 million
> 2. Knit or crochet clothing: $301.3 million
> 3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $247.6 million
> 4. Cotton: $96.1 million
> 5. Cereals: $71.7 million
> 6. Leather, animal gut articles: $52.8 million
> 7. Medical, technical equipment: $35.7 million
> 8. Fruits, nuts: $21.7 million
> 9. Furniture, lighting, signs: $17.4 million
> 10. Toys, games: $15.5 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Italy*
> Pakistan's exports to Italy amounted to
> $641.9 million or 2.6% of its overall exports.
> 1. Cotton: $203.6 million
> 2. Other textiles, worn clothing: $108.3 million
> 3. Raw hides excluding furskins: $69.4 million
> 4. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $67.9 million
> 5. Knit or crochet clothing: $37.4 million
> 6. Leather, animal gut articles: $19.4 million
> 7. Plastics: $16.6 million
> 8. Footwear: $13.8 million
> 9. Manmade staple fibers: $12.5 million
> 10. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $10.4 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Russia*
> Pakistan's exports to Russia amounted to
> $205.5 million or 0.8% of its overall exports.
> 1. Cotton: $63.9 million
> 2. Fruits, nuts: $41.9 million
> 3. Manmade staple fibers: $29 million
> 4. Vegetables: $17.2 million
> 5. Cereals: $11.2 million
> 6. Leather, animal gut articles: $9.9 million
> 7. Knit or crochet clothing: $6.6 million
> 8. Medical, technical equipment: $5.7 million
> 9. Other textiles, worn clothing: $4.4 million
> 10. Toys, games: $3.3 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Spain*
> Pakistan's exports to Spain amounted to
> $602.5 million or 2.4% of its overall exports.
> 1. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $208.4 million
> 2. Cotton: $91.8 million
> 3. Other textiles, worn clothing: $83.5 million
> 4. Knit or crochet clothing: $76.1 million
> 5. Leather, animal gut articles: $43.8 million
> 6. Alcoholic beverages: $16.6 million
> 7. Cereals: $13.8 million
> 8. Raw hides excluding furskins: $11.7 million
> 9. Toys, games: $8.9 million
> 10. Sugar: $6.8 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Brazil*
> Pakistan's exports to Brazil amounted to
> $86.9 million or 0.3% of its overall exports.
> 1. Cotton: $21.2 million
> 2. Other textiles, worn clothing: $14.3 million
> 3. Toys, games: $9.5 million
> 4. Medical, technical equipment: $8.9 million
> 5. Knit or crochet clothing: $7.5 million
> 6. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $5.8 million
> 7. Leather, animal gut articles: $5.2 million
> 8. Base metal tools, cutlery: $3.9 million
> 9. Plastics: $2.9 million
> 10. Copper: $2 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Canada*
> Pakistan's exports to Canada amounted to
> $233.9 million or 0.9% of its overall exports.
> 1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $63.6 million
> 2. Knit or crochet clothing: $46.7 million
> 3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $33.9 million
> 4. Leather, animal gut articles: $26 million
> 5. Cereals: $11.1 million
> 6. Cotton: $8.8 million
> 7. Gums, resins: $6.2 million
> 8. Coffee, tea and spices: $3.7 million
> 9. Toys, games: $3.7 million
> 10. Fruits, nuts: $2.7 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to India*
> Pakistan's exports to India amounted to
> $402.7 million or 1.6% of its overall exports.
> 1. Fruits, nuts: $74 million
> 2. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $45.1 million
> 3. Cotton: $42.4 million
> 4. Copper: $34.5 million
> 5. Organic chemicals: $30.4 million
> 6. Sugar: $27.1 million
> 7. Oil: $21.4 million
> 8. Oil seed: $21.4 million
> 9. Raw hides excluding furskins: $20.6 million
> 10. Inorganic chemicals: $13.2 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Mexico*
> Pakistan's exports to Mexico amounted to
> $122.5 million or 0.5% of its overall exports.
> 1. Cotton: $50.6 million
> 2. Manmade staple fibers: $21.2 million
> 3. Cereals: $14 million
> 4. Knit or crochet clothing: $6.8 million
> 5. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $6.1 million
> 6. Toys, games: $5.1 million
> 7. Other textiles, worn clothing: $4.1 million
> 8. Medical, technical equipment: $4 million
> 9. Coffee, tea and spices: $3.5 million
> 10. Leather, animal gut articles: $1.8 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Australia*
> Pakistan's exports to Australia amounted to
> $261.6 million or 1% of its overall exports.
> 1. Other textiles, worn clothing: $161.4 million
> 2. Cereals: $17.4 million
> 3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $12.9 million
> 4. Leather, animal gut articles: $12.2 million
> 5. Cotton: $11.7 million
> 6. Knit or crochet clothing: $10.7 million
> 7. Medical, technical equipment: $6 million
> 8. Toys, games: $4.8 million
> 9. Milling products: $3.4 million
> 10. Sugar: $2.4 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to South Korea*
> Pakistan's exports to South Korea amounted to
> $397.3 million or 1.6% of its overall exports.
> 1. Alcoholic beverages: $156.1 million
> 2. Cotton: $122.8 million
> 3. Raw hides excluding furskins: $33.9 million
> 4. Copper: $20.8 million
> 5. Fish: $16.8 million
> 6. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $10.1 million
> 7. Oil seed: $7.9 million
> 8. Toys, games: $5 million
> 9. Medical, technical equipment: $3.2 million
> 10. Knit or crochet clothing: $3.1 million
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Pakistan Exports to Netherlands*
> Pakistan's exports to Netherlands amounted to
> $627.5 million or 2.5% of its overall exports.
> 1. Knit or crochet clothing: $124.7 million
> 2. Other textiles, worn clothing: $122.4 million
> 3. Clothing (not knit or crochet): $93.8 million
> 4. Cotton: $71.4 million
> 5. Alcoholic beverages: $48.9 million
> 6. Leather, animal gut articles: $42.4 million
> 7. Sugar: $32.7 million
> 8. Copper: $15 million
> 9. Salt, sulphur, stone, cement: $13.8 million
> 10. Toys, games: $11.2 million



Probably all the Pakistani exports have to been banned due to local demand and coronavirus.


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan must fix the the crazy taxes levied on salaried and middle income only:

Must follow these steps to fix:

*1. *Massively increase Tax base not types of Taxes to same ppl, and must Tax the rich which has colossal wealth in and out of country including Corporates, introduce Agriculture Tax - not just kill the salaried middle class income.

*2.* Investigate where is the Sales Tax going?

*3*. Increase manufacturing and export. Immediate look at the fiscal, trade, current account deficits, stagnation in industrial growth, etc

*4.* Crack down on undocumented economy and _benami_ transactions, is offering amnesties and immunities as the mighty sections of society are engaged in these transactions.

*5*. Get the looted $350 Billion out of country into Pakistan ASAP.


----------

